# Worried - FSH and LH Levels - HELP!



## beed

Hi All

I've had a blood test that has come back as FSH Level 15 iu/L and LH Level 8.5 iu/L.

Doctor has written:

FSH slightly raised - to discuss.

FSH>LH suggests mild ovarian dysfunction, suggest repeat to confirm before endocrine referral.

NOW crapping myself as won't see the doctor until early September and am worried I'm going into early menopause and can't have any more children. Does anyone know anything about these levels?

:shrug:


----------



## Electricat

How old are you? I'm 43.
Here are my lvls and some text I found on the subject.
Doctor told me they will do nothing to aid my conceiving until we've checked OH sperm count.

FSH - 12
E2 - 332
LH - 6

Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) Day 3 3-20 mIU/ml FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent, 6-9 is good, 9-10 fair, 10-13 diminished reserve, 13+ very hard to stimulate. In PCOS testing, the LH:FSH ratio may be used in the diagnosis. The ratio is usually close to 1:1, but if the LH is higher, it is one possible indication of PCOS.

Estradiol (E2) Day 3 25-75 pg/ml Levels on the lower end tend to be better for stimulating. Abnormally high levels on day 3 may indicate existence of a functional cyst or diminished ovarian reserve. 

Luteinizing Hormone (LH) Day 3 < 7 mIU/ml A normal LH level is similar to FSH. An LH that is higher than FSH is one indication of PCOS.


----------



## Briss

Electricat, your E2 is quite high, mine is 430 this cycle which is super high (it's usually between 170-200) and I also got a cyst last cycle so wonder if my cyst has anything to do with raised E2 levels. Do you know why your E2 is high? did your doc offer any explanation?

also my FSH is high between 9 and 19 so I obviously have diminished ovarian reserve


----------



## Electricat

Yes, I thought they were high too. It annoys me, because it seemed like my doc just wanted me out of the room as quick as possible.
She started out saying that my levels were fine - and when I said, wait a minute...? The FSH is borderline from what I've found online and the E2 is high!

I don't think she likes people who researches things and then contradicts her without actually knowing what they're talking about.
She said there are different measures (mIU/ml and pg/ml I guess?) and it can say different things depending upon what measure you use...
I don't know if that is true or if she just said that to shut me up. :shrug:

I went back to the medical center the next cycle to ask another doctor for help (because I can't afford to sit on my a$$ and wait because of my age) and I asked for another doctor - she also said the levels were "fine".
They will not do anything more for me until we've checked OH's sperm or a year has passed (I've tried for 7 cycles now).
OH has an appointment for SA soon.

I've only had the blood tests done one cylce, so I dunno if I'm usually higher or lower than this one time.

Have you tried for long?


----------



## Briss

It depends on what day you did the test, i think the right day is CD3 and E2 shouldn't be above 200. if that's when you did your test your result mean:

FSH - 12
E2 - 332
Ovary is racing ahead of follicle development, and although interpretation of the FSH result is compromised by raised estradiol, it is likely that were the estradiol to be basal (ie< 200pmol/l), the FSH would be even higher.

I think they explain it quite well here - https://www.fertilityassociates.co.nz/Information-for-GPs/FSH,-Estradiol---Progesterone.aspx

basically it means that your FSH results is not accurate because E2 is too high.

My problem is high FSH and my Fs was getting me to do tests every cycle because until I get my FSH down she cant refer me for IVF. this cycle we sort of cheated because for some reason (probably the cyst but cant be sure) my usually normal E2 went sky high to 435 and when E2 goes high it suppresses FSH so my FSH went down from 19 last cycle to 8.9 this cycle. we both know that my FSH is invalid because it's suppressed but she got the number so can formally refer me now. It's all very well but I really want to understand why my E2 is so high and what it means? I am getting an MRI scan next week to check the cyst

I am not sure about measures, my results are just numbers without specifying the measures 

I've been TTC for over 3 years but we have low sperm count issue and most recently my FSH got quite high and I am told I am pre menopausal so need to go for IVF asap.


----------



## Briss

beed, your FSH is bit high, ideally it should be below 11. LH should be below 12 Was it done on Cd3? you also need to know your E2 as it may affect FSH


----------



## Electricat

I'm gonna print this out and bring it to my doc when we go back with OH's SA.

thank you! :flower:


----------



## beed

Yes, it was done on CD3. Being referred to specialist for ultrasound etc. so hopefully that appointment will come quickly and I'll know more.
Using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor this month and am currently on 'high'!!!

x


----------



## beed

P.S. What is E2?


----------



## Briss

E2 is estrogen. I usually get 3-4 HIGHs before my PEAK, good luck!


----------



## beed

Hi
My E2 came back as 147.
Have no idea if this is good or bad?!?!
X


----------



## Briss

I think 147 is within norm


----------

